# Smitty Sled.



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Built one a couple years back and it did not work. Believe I had wrong type of skis. So I'm thinking of building another one. Was looking at skis at a local thrift shop. How do you tell if a pair of skis are downhill skis? I looked them up and down and did not see any markings as to being downhill or cross country. And downhill is what to use, correct?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Downhill is what your looking for

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

downhill are usually thinner, wider, and have a parabolic shape, although older ones are straight. XC are narrower and thicker, and lighter


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

The bindings may help you tell as well. If it looks like the boot would be held down in the front and the back it should be a downhill ski. 
I believe the cross country skiers need a little boot articulation to get that funky strut going. So they just have bindings at the toe......maybe?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I use cross country skis those are the thin narrow ones less drag when pulling


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

all downhill skis will have metal edges on the bottoms of the ski. this is for carving a turn in ice. they also are significantly wider than a typical xc ski.

downhill skis will have binding with toe and heel attachment point - this will be a fixed hard attachment point. in the xc world a telmark ski (also used for downhill) and the backcountry XC ski may also have a heel retention point but they will allow it to be detached from heel in order to "walk" the ski.

easiest way to tell difference is a downhill ski will weigh significantly more than an XC ski. the DH ski must be more substantial to take downhill pounding AND since in the USA we ride to the top and slide down, weight matters less. the XC skier has to provide all propulsion via muscle = lighter ski.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Just look at the bottom. If its smooth is downhill if it has "fish scales" on it its x-country. The scales keep you from going backwards while going uphill and helps you slide forward.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

fishingful said:


> Just look at the bottom. If its smooth is downhill if it has "fish scales" on it its x-country. The scales keep you from going backwards while going uphill and helps you slide forward.


not all xc skis have scales. those that are to just be waxed will be smooth on the bottom. they also tend to be the higher end ski model. i have skied both the skinny track xc and backcountry xc models without the scales.

however, if it has scales it is definatly an xc ski as i have never seen or heard of downhill ski with scales. that would be rather noisy and slow the ride.

the equivalent to the "fish scales" for downhill skis would be "skins" that are attached to walk up and detached to ski down (primarily a backcountry European thing).


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

privateer said:


> not all xc skis have scales. those that are to just be waxed will be smooth on the bottom. they also tend to be the higher end ski model. i have skied both the skinny track xc and backcountry xc models without the scales.
> 
> however, if it has scales it is definatly an xc ski as i have never seen or heard of downhill ski with scales. that would be rather noisy and slow the ride.
> 
> the equivalent to the "fish scales" for downhill skis would be "skins" that are attached to walk up and detached to ski down (primarily a backcountry European thing).


True but have yet to come across a set that did not have the scales on them in Ohio.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Try calling a local ski shop or ski resort and ask if they have any old trade-ins that they are planning on throwing away. I've scored a few pairs this way and they worked perfectly for a smitty.


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Purchase mine at a thrift shop for $2 older set of K2's but haven't built it yet. Keep looking for a design i like and that will hold up, easy storage etc etc. Anybody have any pics of there sled for some ideas?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Easy pulling and easy break down
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Kit, How much weight do you think you put on that when you use it? And how tall is it bout a foot or so?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I bet I have at least 150+ lbs I pull out, my pieces on the skies are 12 inches. Set your side pieces favoring the back it will help keep your tips of the skies up. When you drill the tips for your rope tie the knot on the top of the ski. So when you pull the rope is lifting the tips, also you want to be around 10ft in front of the sled so allow enough rope.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

How are you attaching the 2x12 piece to the ski?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Countersink bit and deck screws

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

why do you build a sled rather than just use something like the Otter sled? do you have any photos of the sled loaded? i just have never seen such a contraption... curious about it...

i use an otter sled when backcountry hunting and want to bring more gear than i want to carry. of course, the trails i walk could not handle the sled you are building - too wide and frequently pulling through brush on deer/elk paths or just bushwhacking it...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

You put your flip or jet sled on top so they don't snow plow. Look at it this way when you go sledding your sled packs the snow down on the hill creating a path, If you keep going down the same trail you go faster as the sled no longer is making a trail. By putting your gear up in the air on a smitty sled you get less resistance as you pull because there is less contact with the snow.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Evinrude58 said:


> You put your flip or jet sled on top so they don't snow plow. Look at it this way when you go sledding your sled packs the snow down on the hill creating a path, If you keep going down the same trail you go faster as the sled no longer is making a trail. By putting your gear up in the air on a smitty sled you get less resistance as you pull because there is less contact with the snow.


are you pulling by hand or machine? i would be concerned that the snow-ski sled would dig into deep snow to the point of the crossmembers and then plow.

look forward to seeing this in action...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Does this smitty disassemble by pulling the crossmembers up ? No tools ?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Smitty is for use when pulling by hand. You wouldn't need one with a machine as the machine does all the work. My Smitty is built slightly different than Kit's as I had limited tools to make mine (my cross bars are on top of the risers). It does not require any tools to assemble or disassemble.

Kit's is built better than mine but mine does the job ok.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes it breaks down by removing cross members, I drilled 1/2 holes in the risers and put carriage bolts through the cross members

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

kit carson said:


> Yes it breaks down by removing cross members, I drilled 1/2 holes in the risers and put carriage bolts through the cross members
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


As in the carriage bolt being used like pins ?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes sir

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

That is how mine is attached also just cross bars sit on top of risers.


----------



## pitchin (Apr 3, 2005)

Try some all temperature ski wax. Wax can be ironed on or rubbed on it will make a big difference in how much effort it takes to pull the sled.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

kit carson said:


> I bet I have at least 150+ lbs I pull out, my pieces on the skies are 12 inches. Set your side pieces favoring the back it will help keep your tips of the skies up. When you drill the tips for your rope tie the knot on the top of the ski. So when you pull the rope is lifting the tips, also you want to be around 10ft in front of the sled so allow enough rope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


My Gen1 sled had the rope bolted to the wood. My gen 2 sled went through the ski tips. It did make a difference in deeper snow. Also had to play with the length of rope. Closer to the sled was better and easier in deep snow.

Now a longer rope is nice on bare ice. Got hit in the legs alot with the sled. I use it to pull out a hub sometimes. Wife comes it means more gear lol. Big heater....


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

When towing with longer lines feed tow lines through a piece of pvc pipe it will keep sled from hitting back of machine


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am only walking with a smitty. Feel ike it would get beat up too much. Its built good but not Lake Erie good.

Have tow bars for the shanty on the quad. Now have a snowmobile also.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

After the sled is built is there anything I should do like wax or polish?


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Good old fashion turtle wax, holds up pretty decent

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

on my smitty I have a decent length rope but I also modified an old deer harness to be hands free or on my spud. One of the other benefits my buddies figured out is let me go first because I'm the fattest and they will just pull me out haha. Same design on my sled and holds my 1 man for deep snow or ill take my two man on easy days


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Being an older guy ( 74 ) I have drawn on advice given to me over the years. By older fellas that have helped me over the years. So here goes I use wooden water skis . I don't bother to wax them just slick up the bottoms with Polyurethane by Minwax. Using several thin coats instead of 1 thick coat. Lots of abuse can be avoided by installing wheels on your Smitty. I use pins and remove the wheels once on actual ice. Those plowed parking lots are great until you have to drag your sled on them. Also try pushing your sled instead of pulling. Different conditions on the ice will dictate which is easiest.

Stop and think you ever see anyone pull a grocery cart ? Also another common mistake is to make the Smitty too wide. Make its harder to manuever especially when turning. Is it that much easier ? Judging by some of the younger fellas that I have iced fished with. A big yup. Figure I am old and way out of shape yet the younger set usually calls for a break first on the longer hauls.

I was working on mine today as it is never finished. Trying 10 in wheels instead of the smaller ones I installed couple years ago.


----------



## Camo tow (Jul 19, 2012)

Papa can you post pictures of it when you get the bigger wheels on it.
keep at, it keeps ya young.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Used 36 inch all thread x 1/2 for an axle. Old set up just used long 1/2 inch bolts. Which had a tendency for the wheels to tilt. Toughest thing is to drill hole in each end for the pin. I used a sacrificial 1/2 nut for drilling the 4 ends. Having a drill press greatly helped. Threads remained perfect for the permanent nuts.










Have a few things to do to finalize but this should give everyone an idea of what I use. To remove wheels I use an empty milk crate. Prop one end up at a time and remove wheels once on actual ice. Throw the wheels into the empty crate and put pins back in hole IMMEDIATELY. Cause if you don't you will surely lose them. No need to ask how I know this. Days when there is no snow on ice just as easy to leave them on.

Reason I started using wheels to begin with on the Smitty. Friend of mine has a 6 acre pond in back of his house. When snow covered no problem. But dragging that sled over dry grass was a man breaker. Wheels made it a great choice again. As I avoided his place until we got snow in the past.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

10" Wheels... interesting mod. Gonna have to give that idea serious consideration.
Thanks PP


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

I have a set of K2 downhill skis under my Jet sled and I used 2x6's as spacers between the bottom of the sled and the skis. I do not have cross bracing. I use two round-head bolts that go up through the ski, through the spacer, and into the sled bottom. Two spacers on each side, about 36" apart front to back. I cut the bolts off nearly flush with the top of the nut (use a washer too) inside the sled so I don't punch holes in anything (else). I can put our 2-man hub, K-drill/cordless drill, heater, bucket w/ tip ups/downs, 3 flashers, collapsing stools, two rod cases, and a small cooler in that sled with no issue. I don't think the entire thing weighs more than 75# altogether and with both rows of seats folded down, it fits inside my Durango with enough room for my youngest to still sit in the second row. One guy can pull it all day. It's all we need for what we do, and I've drug it (by hand) across Lake St. Clair, Lake Erie, and countless inland lakes many times and it has held up great. I'll replace the skis in a couple years, as they do show wear from being hauled across the parking lot, but 99% of the time we can drop it off (everything is already packed in the sled inside the car) at the access site and one of the boys stays with it while I park.


----------

